# Can dogs drink squash?



## Tac2015 (Mar 12, 2015)

Since it is summer, I want to ensure my dog drinks more water. So, would it be more appealing for him to drink the water that has a small trickle of strawberry squash?


----------



## jazzypad1 (Oct 31, 2011)

Probably not advisable if the squash contains artificial sweeteners


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

I'd say no. If you want him to drink more then I'd make a suitable chicken broth, is there any reason you need him to drink more than he would naturally drink himself? Dog unless sick injured or elderly are normally good at regulating the correct water they require?


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

I give my oldie watered down goats milk if she isn't drinking enough.


----------



## Leanne77 (Oct 18, 2011)

As I just said on another thread, I give a drop of cows milk and water in their bowls to encourage them to drink. Despite having fresh water outside and inside, plus a bird bath, my lot dont like drinking out of bowls and prefer to drink straight from the tap. Of course, we dont stand by the tap 24/7 in case the dogs need a drink so they often choose to go without if the only options are the bowls.


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

I admit mine do get a splash of Ribena (not the sugar free one) in their water when it's very hot as it's a quick, easy and reliable way to get them to drink. Never done any harm, it's literally a splash in a big bowl.


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2015)

Be very careful with sugar free products and dogs (and some sugared products). Many of them contain xylitol which is a sugar alcohol and very toxic to dogs.


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

I wouldn't recommend it but Hector is sod for nicking my elderflower cordial when my back is turned unch


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

I have never encouraged my dogs to like sweet things and do not want to so I would not put squash of any flavour in their bowl, but I am lucky I never have to encourage my dogs to drink, they keen drinkers. Many dogs do not like the taste of citrus in any case


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

My lot hardly seem to drink at all and its never bothered me TBH! They have tinned food for breakfast and raw for tea so get alot of moisture that way and I assume if they wanted a drink they would have one!
How do you know if you should be worried?


----------



## Jazmine (Feb 1, 2009)

I look at pee colour. Dark - then I know they aren't drinking enough. The paler it is the better


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

catz4m8z said:


> My lot hardly seem to drink at all and its never bothered me TBH! They have tinned food for breakfast and raw for tea so get alot of moisture that way and I assume if they wanted a drink they would have one!
> How do you know if you should be worried?


Pee should be a straw colour and not strong smelling. Mine don't drink huge amounts even in this weather, they will drink if they have been out but generally they on't drink a lot ever, they are all raw fed.


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Meezey said:


> Pee should be a straw colour and not strong smelling.


well, thats one advantage of puppy pads I hadnt considered....pee examination!!
(and it all looks normal! phew)


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

I taught mine to drink on cue, if he's not actually thirsty he'll just dip his tongue in to humour me so it's not like he's being forced to drink if he doesn't want it. I don't worry about him not drinking enough in the heat but t's handy when we're out and about and he's too busy sniffing to worry about getting a drink of his own accord and then when he does realise he needs a drink he drinks loads and pukes it all back up. Being "reminded" regularly stops that. I did the same with Rupert for some reason but can't remember why now.


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Sarah1983 said:


> I taught mine to drink on cue, if he's not actually thirsty he'll just dip his tongue in to humour me so it's not like he's being forced to drink if he doesn't want it. I don't worry about him not drinking enough in the heat but t's handy when we're out and about and he's too busy sniffing to worry about getting a drink of his own accord and then when he does realise he needs a drink he drinks loads and pukes it all back up. Being "reminded" regularly stops that. I did the same with Rupert for some reason but can't remember why now.


KT wouldn't have a drink after coming in this morning, so I threw her bit of liver in her water bowl  she drank and then face dunked to get it.


----------



## IncaThePup (May 30, 2011)

some dogs like to drink from running water you can get those pet fountains I have one in kitchen they can get anytime but sometimes mine like a bit of milk in so have a small amount in a bowl. When its warm I stick a bowl in the garden as I find they're moer likely to stop and take a drink then come in all way to kitchen to get one, if they're wanting to stay outside.


----------



## MissPink (Mar 6, 2015)

In warm weather I encourage my dog to drink by filling up a bucket with water and chucking a couple of treats into it. I also give him chicken broth ice cubes. I have added some ribena to his water in the past and he turned his nose up at it.


----------



## Riff Raff (Feb 12, 2013)

Coconut water seems to be very popular in dog sport circles currently.


----------

